# Everyone torn down yet?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just finished putting the fence, columns, and castle facade away. Stored the rebar, pvc armatures, tarps, tombstones, masks and costumes. Cut the lawn, which had been purposely neglected since early October. The place looks so bare, but back to "normal", whatever that is. Kind of good to get it all put away. During teardown we were jotting down notes (shortcuts, improvements, etc) that will go in the "file" for next year.
Anyone else all done for the year or do you leave it up longer?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I started taking things down too. Not that I want to


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Just walked from tearing down. Had to hit all the after Halloween sales first:devil:


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

No way! Up and running thru election day, down slowly thru next weekend. Gotta ease out a little at a time.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Everything is down (except for a section of graveyard fence), but not all stored away yet. We brought in most of the stuff before we relaxed with a glass of wine late Halloween.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

na will be by next weekend


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Last year we took everything down Nov. 1st...now, we are waiting a few days. Some people came by today to peek and look, and even dropped off more donations! 
The weather has been great, so we wanted a few more days to enjoy our haunt.
This week, it will all come down. I am always amazed at how fast everything gets put away...it takes so long to lug all the crap out, and only a few hours to pack up!

d5


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Last year all was down before the elementary kids came home on Nov 1st, but this year we have been busy with our daughter's birthday (Nov 1st) parties and after Halloween sales. We have yet to take anything down, we plan on starting that tomorrow, or maybe tonight.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

This afternoon we finished the teardown. We did an inventory on all the items that were packed in boxes. The only thing that is left outside are the pumpkins.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

spidermonkey said:


> The only thing that is left outside are the pumpkins.


Yup, same here. They're still in good shape too. I always hate tossing the jack o lanterns, but they'll go out with the compost this Wednesday


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Taken down and brought in...yes. Put away and organized...not exactly.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

90% torn down, 10% put away. All my boxes got destroyed so I have to wait until the wife goes back to work and gets more. I have stuff scattered everywhere.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Got done today(well almost), amazing how much faster it is to take it down than put it up.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got inside from tearing down the front yard - took four hours. I put about half of the stuff away and half of the stuff in the garage. I also cleaned the gutters since I had the big ladder out and even mowed the yard (had not mowed it since early august)...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Everything is in but the haunt walls. I just tore the electrical out of the haunt today. Tomorrow night I'll take down the panels. This is the part of Halloween that I hate. lol


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've taken down everything outside but the cemetary fence. Haven't stored anything yet though. Inside is a different story. We'll probably still have stuff up on turkey day.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

It's raining. I'll do it later.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

well, the canapy is still up, and the tables and the plastic bag pumpkins. The rest of the stuff is in my family room! Hasn't made its way to the shed just yet.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Everything has been taken down and packed up and the first load taken to storage. Everything is being put away until march even build supplies and unfinished projects.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Usually I can get the decorations down, organized and packed away within 5 hours. It took me almost *10 hours* yesterday to get it all done (all those darn small details!). I've done absolutely NOTHING today but eat leftover Halloween candy and watched movies. Man am I beat. And the house looks so spacious!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm tearing down tonight. It makes me sad.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

spent about 4 hrs Sat afternoon packing up the interior decor

washed and put away sheets, tablecloths, chez cloth, & other fabrics used

Still have the graveyard and props to break down


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I was only planning to bring in some of the important things Friday night (fog machine, motorized props, etc.), but for some reason, my son got a burst of energy and decided we should bring in everything so we did not have to do it on Saturday! We only left the things that required a ladder to reach for the next day. Saturday we packed up and labeled (new idea my son also had, and a good one!) everything. It took us about 1-1/2 hours Friday night and then another 2-3 hours Saturday night. Unfortunately, I only have half a garage again!:laugheton:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm leaving my stuff up until next Sunday at the earliest. I have my party the weekend after Halloween (in this case, November 8th), since the astrological date for Samhain (the Celtic origin of Halloween) is November 7th. 

I also have to decorate the house still, which will start happening on Wednesday, because I have exams tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Still have the two burlap sections in the top eave. I have been procrastinating in getting back on that freakin ladder. 

But I must say that this is the first year that I already have almost everything put up in the attic already. Even the new ground breaker toe pincher fit through the attic opening, PHEW!


----------

